# Glint Tape



## Arrow 4 (Apr 11, 2014)

Does anyone know of a good source for rolls of glint tape? I need some for zeroing IR lasers during our NVG training.

Thanks


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 12, 2014)

Www.1starmy.com

You will need to supply a copy of your .mil ID.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks buddy! Wow, that shits expensive!


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 15, 2014)

Arrow 4 said:


> Thanks buddy! Wow, that shits expensive!



Yep.

That's why I got mine from the Army.  ;)


----------



## Arrow 4 (Apr 16, 2014)

I think I will probably just pick up some blue colored reflective tape in one inch width and adhesive backing, *way cheaper* and I don't know why it wouldn't work just as well for IR laser zeroing, do you?

Thanks

Pat


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey I have a strip of those old IR reflective black squares with the velcro backing. I'll have to find them, but if that would help you out I'll find them for you. I think they are like 1 inch by 1 inch, with velcro on the back.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 17, 2014)

How much do you need?


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 17, 2014)

ya, I got a roll...'bout 5 feet you can have.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 17, 2014)

Or just buy a PT belt, one of the full reflective plastic ones, and cut it up. It'll function just as well. Or, walmart reflective tape for marking trailers etc. Basically all you need is something that will glint at distance when the laser's on it. Adhesive is always nice though.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Apr 18, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> Or just buy a PT belt, one of the full reflective plastic ones, and cut it up. It'll function just as well. Or, walmart reflective tape for marking trailers etc. Basically all you need is something that will glint at distance when the laser's on it. Adhesive is always nice though.


 
I'm afraid any prior service guys might just empty their entire magazines in an expression of love for the wonderful PT belts:-"

PM's sent. Thanks you guys, this is why SS rocks!

Pat


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 18, 2014)

All the more reason to use PT belts, IMHO.


----------

